# About Me From different perspective



## Sujatha Sujatha (Jun 6, 2018)

*From my perspective:*
A normal woman who wants love and respect from the husband. being loved blindly by parents. Who loves parents blindly. Who is trying to love her husband despite his bad and arrogant behavior and his ill-treatment towards his parents-in-law. Well educated enough to earn to support the family

*From parents' perspective:*
A nice and wonderful daughter who is very loving and attached but at time stubborn but still matured and responsible enough to handle the world in her own way.

*From husband's perspective:*
Most arrogant woman ever he met in this world. A woman who does not respect husband, always finding faults with him, magnifying his words and actions and fighting with him for that making his life a hell, most undisciplined, lazy, irresponsible, disrespectful, head weighted and ill-mannered woman brought up by most atrocious parents in the world. Don't know how to live in a family and not respecting his parents.

*From in-laws family perspective:*
Neither a good woman nor a bad woman. Should learn a lot.

*From World's perspective:*
Very bored, uninteresting woman. Nothing special to note about. A Fat and brown skinned lady who has no special features to notice, very hard to befriend, very reserved, does not talk to anyone much, does not dress properly, stupid and useless woman.


----------

